# Rooster or hen?



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

i am undecided.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

My vote is rooster.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Ugh, that's what I was afraid of. I bought 4 pullets and 3 were roosters!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

If they were guaranteed Pullets they'd be going back to the breeder for a replacement.

His is why I don't like getting hatchery birds,my less they are auto sexing hybrids, you seem to always end up with roos as sexing is an art form not a science. I tried to expand my laying flock this year with sexed Pullets and ended up with 40%'roosters anyway. Better luck than the straight run by my heavens, why bother selling them sexed with odds like that?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

I got them at a swap so I guess I learned my lesson


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

I vote hen, she doesn't have much of a comb


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

I vote hen.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I was thinking hen as well.


----------

